
The Great American Soccer Hope Is Here (For Real, This Time) - ryan_j_naughton
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-great-american-soccer-hope-is-here-for-real-this-time/
======
kradem
Few weeks ago in US his _missed to be_ national team ran over that Mexico
you're so afraid of, the main issue about that win is that Croatia played with
the trully C team.

Mexico is everybody's worst nightmare, but our kids there left them just with
the crumbs in 2:1 victory in the front of 70K Mexican supporters.

Too bad this kid is so young and chooses to play f##### sucker instead of
football, he could even participate on the Croatia's bench close to Mateo
Kovačić, Marko Pjaca and Nikola Vlašić next year when we'd finally take the
damn cup in Russia.

Kristijan Mate Pulišić is the next good reason why I would continue to support
USA football team as I always have supported. USA and Mexico are the best
tournament playing squads in the world and watching them in Russia will be
pleasure.

Too bad for Klinsmann, he afaic made the top technical move in Brasil, 5-1-3-1
with Dempsey in the middle of the field in the front of defenders and as the
first part of three men axis with Jermaine Jones in the centre and Chris
Wondolowski at the top. Iirc they had played just one half of one match or so
in that formation, but it was enjoyable to watch it just like Sampaoli's Chile
triangle of terrier midfielders.

